# Ariens service position



## Toooldforshoveling (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi All,
I was wondering if its ok to put your Ariens blower in what they call the service position if it has oil in it. They mention to drain the gas tank but don't mention the oil.
Thanks in advance,
James


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I use blocks of wood when tilting machines forward in "Service Position" to control the angle.


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

I think they only say to drain the gas because they fear gas running out onto a hot engine or other ignition source. I suppose oil could do that but less likely i would think and far less likely to combust.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

You need to drain the carb float bowl because the gas will leak out. The gas tank does not have to be drained so long as the gas level is low enough in upright position to not reach the gas cap. Alternatively some members here seal the gas cap opening with plastic and replace the cap. The fuel switch should be shut off. Gas reaching any hot surface may ignite.

With the tall oil fill tube there is an O ring that seals the cap to the tube so no oil spill from there. I have not had any leaks from the engine breather assembly. So don't worry about oil leaks.

I also follow what Jackmels says about wood blocks to control the machine angle. It seems over-center when supported fully on the bucket front, so wood blocks keep the angle more upright or leaning back a little. Makes the lifting job a lot easier.

Good luck.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I use a 6 x 6 block under the top front and that holds it up at a good angle and oil does not drip out.
The fuel tank if not sealed will leak if over 1/2 full. I seal with a glove under the cap.


----------



## Toooldforshoveling (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks All! I really appreciate the help!


----------

